# RVA Stripers



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Well actually, it's RVA shad, white perch, bluecats and stripers... but the stripers were most note worthy.

http://www.angling-addict.com/2012/04/rva-stripers.html


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Dang dude thats whats up!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Are you using the hickory shad as live bait or cut? I have only been catching american shad down here so they would be way to big for live bait.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I use the hickories as cut bait, unless they're really small. It's illegal to keep/kill American shad in any Chesapeake Bay tributary. Live white perch should work well.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Cool yeah we are allowed to keep one American shad down here. We are going to the Roanoke in a few weeks so we might give that a try.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Very Nice !!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice work! 

I really need to get me one of them little plastic/fiberglass boat thingies one of these days.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice fish Rob- half a shad on a fish finder rig works wonders- Spring Trophy Season will be here later this month and we can keep one Rockfish over 28 inches- The folks are telling me that the Susy Q flats are heating up, but I think the cold snap will slow the fishing down until it warms back up again-


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. I believe you're right Ronaulmtd, things might slow down a bit with this cold snap.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm hoping so. I want them to last to May 1!


----------



## kingcw (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice catches. And I'm just getting more into fishing so I have trouble identifying some fish. Thanks for the picture showing the difference between the shad because I couldn't find it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice work Rob..that is a monster fish..


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

